# YouTube Tv not showing under "my services"



## Marcot76 (8 mo ago)

Just purchased the stream 4k as I heard it fully integrates with youtube tv. I connected the stream and it completed a software update. Youtube tv app wasn't loaded, so I downloaded it from the play store and logged in. It works well. However it is not showing up under "my services" when trying to use the tivo stream app and guide. I see sling and other apps but not youtube tv. Any ideas? This is the primary reason for my purchase.


----------



## obeythelaw2004 (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes, it took about an hour for it to populate when I first set mine up.


----------



## rel12561 (Oct 29, 2005)

Marcot76 said:


> Just purchased the stream 4k as I heard it fully integrates with youtube tv. I connected the stream and it completed a software update. Youtube tv app wasn't loaded, so I downloaded it from the play store and logged in. It works well. However it is not showing up under "my services" when trying to use the tivo stream app and guide. I see sling and other apps but not youtube tv. Any ideas? This is the primary reason for my purchase.


Let me ask you since you have YTTV and recently purchased the device, are you able to set YTTV as a customized channel when in the main Android TV interface?


----------



## Dave2022 (3 mo ago)

@Marcot76 - did your YTTV integration ever start working??


----------



## rel12561 (Oct 29, 2005)

Dave2022 said:


> @Marcot76 - did your YTTV integration ever start working??


Nope and no answer from support either. Actually I've thrown my device in the trash, the remote constantly bugged me to set it up over and over again and got sick of it; piece of trash.


----------



## jsrober (Mar 8, 2010)

Dave2022 said:


> @Marcot76 - did your YTTV integration ever start working??


Mine still isn't working. I returned the Stream and got a new one. Same problem: The YouTube TV app works, but YouTube TV does not appear in My Services. Really disappointing.


----------



## Brad Moon (Feb 17, 2018)

I am having the same issue, YTTV channels are not showing up in the guide. It is not listed in My Services. I have to go to the app itself to view anything. Mine has been installed for over 24 hours.


----------



## Rmaur34 (3 mo ago)

Brad Moon said:


> I am having the same issue, YTTV channels are not showing up in the guide. It is not listed in My Services. I have to go to the app itself to view anything. Mine has been installed for over 24 hours.


I got an email last week from support that it’s a known issue and they are working on it. I don’t think they are working on it too hard. I have two devices that work fine with YTTV in the guide and two that don’t. Apparently it’s the newer released devices that have the issue.


----------



## Brad Moon (Feb 17, 2018)

Rmaur34 said:


> I got an email last week from support that it’s a known issue and they are working on it. I don’t think they are working on it too hard. I have two devices that work fine with YTTV in the guide and two that don’t. Apparently it’s the newer released devices that have the issue.


 THank you, I have 4 brand new devices... I may go ahead and set up the other two and see if I get lucky.


----------



## prley (Jan 9, 2015)

I bought 3 at the same time but don't want to go through the effort until its' fixed


----------



## Rmaur34 (3 mo ago)

prley said:


> I bought 3 at the same time but don't want to go through the effort until its' fixed
> 
> I don’t blame you. The two main tvs I used they have the feature it’s on two I don’t use much that don’t work so I can wait.


----------



## larrysbrodsky (2 mo ago)

Probably the only way we will hear about it is on this forum....


----------



## Rmaur34 (3 mo ago)

It's fixed!! I got an update overnight and now the two Tivo Streams that I have that were missing You Tube TV integration have it. You Tube TV is now checked in "My Services" It also fixed the Apple TV + issue that caused it to be missing from the Play Store


----------



## Brad Moon (Feb 17, 2018)

Mine is also showing up correctly. Happy Dance!


----------



## larrysbrodsky (2 mo ago)

Not for me. I just plugged it back in, updated App, rebooted several times but YTTV is still not in My Services.


----------



## Brad Moon (Feb 17, 2018)

I don't think it had anything to do with it but all I did before mine appeared was I had called Tivo support to complain about it the day before?


----------



## larrysbrodsky (2 mo ago)

Not available on weekends, but I have sent an email. Maybe next week?


----------



## larrysbrodsky (2 mo ago)

I chatted with support today and received the same canned response as I did 6 weeks ago. I asked why some people have reported success and just heard another canned response. They said, I would be emailed when it is fixed. Hah!


----------



## Brad Moon (Feb 17, 2018)

So my living room device is still working properly with YTTV. I installed a second one in another room yesterday. It still does not have YTTV in the Services menu. I have checked and both units have all the same SW versions, etc. Maybe in a few days I will have an update for you. 

Now If we could only have a one button/quick way to get to the YTTV Library. So far the easiest way I have found is using voice commands.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Thank you. Got my first Tivo Stream 4k yesterday and ran into this same issue. (where is the Youtube TV in my services). Last time I used a Tivo was back with Directv (Directivo HR-10) probably 10+ years ago.


----------



## clrink (Jul 29, 2007)

Rmaur34 said:


> It's fixed!! I got an update overnight and now the two Tivo Streams that I have that were missing You Tube TV integration have it. You Tube TV is now checked in "My Services" It also fixed the Apple TV + issue that caused it to be missing from the Play Store


Was it fixed via an app update? If so, can you share your app versions?


----------

